# planted tank to African cichlid tank



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

thinking of switching to cichlid and give up my planted tank. Just have a quick question, is African cichlid tank easier to take care of , maintenance wise, than a planted tank. Don't know all the breeds of the fish, but I have a 46g bowfront tank. Looking for a colourful selection of fish that won't grow no more than 4". Thinking of starting with yellow labs and will go from there, whatever else is compatible with it. All you African cichlid enthusiasts, really need your input...

thanks in advance


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have both tanks and my normal African tank is easier when i do my weekly and monthly mantenence. Most of the work is just water changes, which can be done only once a month If you have little time.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

ALSO I just started a shrimp tank and would like to get some small fish aswell as some different plant types. I have yellow labs aswell as albino yellow labs; not to mention all the other species in my 40g fry tank. So if you switch over, pm me and we can see about a trade or trade + $ if you want.

Hope my above information helped.

Spiro


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My cichlid tanks were always less "work" than my planted(while it lasted). I do weekly water changes and always end up tearing the tanks down, vac, rebuild and refill. I can almost put my rock work back exactly the way it was every time. 

What fish are you interested in? I'm selling off mine....see link below.


----------

